# Recommendation - Breck, A Basin, or Winter Park for this time of year?



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Heading up this weekend. Thursday - Sunday. Which mountain is the best in April conditions?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They all have great conditions, so it doesn't really matter. Just depends on what you want to ride.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just meant more along the lines of snow. I know it's warming up, and was wondering if one typically had better conditions about this time of year than others. I read A Basin is open the latest. Does that mean their snow is in the best shape this time of year? Guess I am basing it on weather patterns here. Does one typically get dumped on more in April?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Everyone pretty much has 100% coverage. We've lost some snow pack and gained some. Generally speaking, the snowpack in Colorado reaches 100% of it's maximum depth around May 1st. Then the melt off starts in earnest. 

So conditions wise. Breck has gotten the most snow this season of any of the three you mentioned. If you are riding on 100" deep snow or 80" deep snow, is that going to really make a difference in your experience? I doubt it, everything is still well covered. 

A-Basin is the highest area, so if there was a storm coming in followed by a blue bird day the powder would hold longer there. Conversely, for warm spring conditions, A-Basin will take longer to thaw into that wonderful spring corn. 

Again, they are all good, and right now it really isn't going to make a difference. So if you have one resort you prefer over the others, I'd just go to that one. It'll be fine. In fact, Breck and Winterpark will both be fine until the end of their seasons which is in a couple of weeks. If they stayed open for another month, then you'd probably have things to consider, but not right now.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I just made it simple and bought the 3 mountain pass for $199.00. I love Keystone, haven't tried A-Basin in a while.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Good Effing God, man........with the storm riding in, you'll be good no matter where you go! Enjoy....unless your a Jimbo fan, then may it all turn to rain!:cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well A-Basin is reporting 11" this morning. So the OP better be going there. Breck only got 4". Winterpark got a decent amount at 6", but A-Basin is the spot today. Get after it, cause after this it looks like sunshine, sunscreen, and corn for the next few days.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone want to ride at abasin and/or winter park the week of the 25th? I plan to hit them on my way back to MN.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You might be better off skipping Winterpark and going to A-Basin the week of the 25th. Winterpark's closing date is April 24th.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Little chundery underneath today not the most fun pow day.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Had a great time at Loveland today.


----------

